# Matamoros or Piedras Negras



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

:juggle::juggle: 

we have this discussion going on... currently we live in Piedras BUT have the chance to move and live rent free in Matamoros..

Forgetting about the financial side of things... where would you live given they were the only 2 choices?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Matamoros, Coahuila, or Matamoros, Tamaulipas?


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Piedras Negras - Coahuilla
Matamoros - Tamaulipas


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Matamoros, to me, offers so much more. Beaches of the Gulf, both in Mexico and on South Padre Island is a huge plus. Stores, restaurants, events on both sides of the border leave you lots to do.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> Matamoros, to me, offers so much more. Beaches of the Gulf, both in Mexico and on South Padre Island is a huge plus. Stores, restaurants, events on both sides of the border leave you lots to do.


I agree with all that. Matamoros winds hands down except for one thing - right now they are a hotspot for cartel violence as Zetas repeatedly try to move in on CDG.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

ReefHound said:


> I agree with all that. Matamoros winds hands down except for one thing - right now they are a hotspot for cartel violence as Zetas repeatedly try to move in on CDG.


......and there's that. I would say Mata as well, but anywhere in Northern Tamaulipas would not be a good idea for the time being.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep that is why I asked. My mum's family lives in Matamoros, Tamps. That would be a better option except that is very dangerous there at the moment and I don't think the situation is going to improve any time soon


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

nearly half a million people live in Matamoros, they all can´t be wrong. " The only thing to fear is fear it self" I believe in those words and they have been proven over and over in not just my life but millions of others. 
Much to the disappointment of many, this drug war is winding down. I am not saying there will be no more fighting, just that the major battles are nearing an end. If you want to call a major battle something that last more than 45 minutes. The cartels are here for the long haul, like the mafia on the docks of New York and elsewhere.
Living in Matamoros is much like living in Chicago, Vancouver or Singapore. There are bad places but the good places outnumber them by far. There are places in Singapore where no ****** should go, but that does not stop 5 million people from living there and how many millions as tourists. 
Be smart, be safe but don´t be afraid.


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for responses..... is Matamoros any more dangerous than where I am at the moment?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

In my very personal opinion, yes. I often read about violent incidents in Matamoros, however I don't remember yet anything about Piedras Negras. Not saying it doesn't happen there, just that maybe is not as often as in Matamoros for me to have taken notice. Just my opinion, I'd be interested in reading what others think. 

My mum's family used to spend equal times on Matamoros and Brownsville, and lately they come to the Mexican side of the border less and less, as they feel a little safer in Brownsville.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

from what I have read and heard...just a little. I live in Monterrey and have some associates that live in and around Mata. They live in a good part of town (so they say) so they say they only hear and read about the violence. They say they never see it. One said that its a regular thing to hear gun shots and grenade blasts. But Mata has been known for going from cold to RED hot in a matter of minutes. Do some research and google the area.

I know that saying "good part of town" has no meaning anymore. Just last week in San Pedro (upscale ritsy part of Monterrey area) there was 3 killings just last week...in broad daylight.

I say move to Mata if you want and makes sense.....just stay safe


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

The first time I heard gun shots here.. I thought it was fireworks and was shocked to be told it was gun fire.... naive I guess. 

I have been looking at Mata and am still undecided..... just based on location that kinda area suits me more than big city/town areas... BUT obviously there is more to this than coastal or town...so I will continue to research


----------

